# Is anyone else having very slooooow movement in the Spot?



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been having an increasing hard time accessing Goat Spot threads- it takes so long that I frequently get logged out.
If no one else is having a problem, then I'm afraid that I might have picked up a virus. I seem to be able to access other websites pretty normally though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It has been suuuuper slow for me too. It has been this way every since the snowflakes came back.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It's very frustrating as I love to post congrats to people re their new kids but I don't dare access the pictures as I will get shoved off. But it's good to hear someone else is slow- I hate to have to wipe my drive and reset everything up if I have a virus- took hours and hours last time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Viruses STINK! I know what you mean. I have high speed and it is still slow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are working on something with the servers.

The snowflakes are on the portal/ home page so that shouldn't effect how quickly you access the threads, unless you go through the home page each time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I do go through the home page each time. lol


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have old timey slow dial up- in fact the county here keeps having conferences on trying to get high speed out to 90% of the people who live in the hills. 
I founf it helps to log in on someother page but the home page but if I get bounced to the home page, I have to access tools and clear the history, cookies and passwords before I can get started again.


Opps Stacey- I was posting at the same time- but it does slow up going to the threads for me- I think the problem is the cookies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I'll take my lovely snow flakes off - now know I am doing this all for you enjoy -


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey your too fast for me-lol This is like haveing a conversation with astronauts on the moon- there's a serious time delay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am rather bored tonight - should get to bed because I have to be up and at church by 9:20am

how is it working for you now?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it just a delusion of speed?


No It's not- it is faster- thank you and go to bed- you don't want to explain falling asleep in church- lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am glad it is now faster for you - I will nix doing the fun stuff  oh well


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm moving at warp speed now- but I am sorry your snow flakes are gone- I liked them too. :snow:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...I get booted out everyonce in a while, but mostly it is just randomly SO slow!!!Lol!!! :shock:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah me to but thats ok, best to have members able to access the site freely without problems.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Been super slow for me too at times. Seems once it finally downloads it gets faster.


----------

